# External mic for DSLR



## caMARYnon (Apr 5, 2011)

Nikon announce http://www.professionalphotographer.co.uk/News-and-Reviews/2011/4/Nikon-announces-first-external-microphone-the-ME-1
I really want a microphone with features like _"Easily mounted on the cameraâ€™s hot shoe, the ME-1 is conveniently powered by the camera, while its intelligent ergonomic design enables comfortable handheld shooting. The short body allows easy access to the viewfinder and it boasts a handy cable-stop to keep the cable out of the way"_
From what I know, Canon hasn't a Dslr dedicated microphone isn't it?


----------



## bvukich (Apr 5, 2011)

Hotshoe powered, that's kinda cool.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2011)

caMARYnon said:


> From what I know, Canon hasn't a Dslr dedicated microphone isn't it?



That is pretty cool! No, Canon doens't have a hotshoe-powered mic, as far as I know. But they do have a combination hotshoe flash/video light (the 320EX). Does Nikon have one of those?

Of course, there's only one hotshoe. So maybe we need a combination flash/light/boom mic?


----------



## ordad12 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the Canon 60D and just got the Rode Videomic Pro made especially for DSLRs. If you turn the gain way down (to minimize noise from the 60D's noisy internal preamp) and choose the the +20db setting on the microphone, the sound is quite good. It is powered by a standard 9v battery which is supposed to last 70 hours. Google it and see the reviews. I like it a lot for my 60D.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 6, 2011)

Ive had a lot of success with the RODE video Mic's It works FANTASTIC even with IS lenses.

http://rodemic.com/microphone.php?product=videomicpro


----------



## Cornershot (Apr 6, 2011)

If you want good photos, you have to have good lenses. Same goes with sound. If you want decent sound, you have to buy a decent mic/recorder/preamp. The Rode is the equivalent of a kit lens. It does okay, but if you really want decent sound you have to upgrade. Audio Technica makes some nice directional mics and their shock mount is far nicer than the Rode kit. An external recorder with phantom power is best overall. That's where the recorder powers condenser mics like the Audio Technica and Rode.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a RÃ¸de Stereo Videomic on my mkIV, I get quite a bit of noise in the background going "ssshhhhhh". Anyone know of any software or small in/out circuit to prevent or reduce this?

Thanks!


----------



## Flake (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the Audio Technica Pro24-CM (camera mount) http://eu.audio-technica.com/en/products/product.asp?catID=3&subID=24&prodID=4097

It runs off a small coin type battery, and sound quality is exceptional especially considering its small size. It comes with the foam wind suppressor, mine has the 'dead kitten' on it, even in strong wind you never hear it. Buy in the UK for around Â£65 try to avoid camera shops as they really have seen audio as a cash cow and have been known to charge double, although B&H in the US are around Â£50

If you want something better than the basic I'm afraid you'll have to get a powered mike.


----------



## kubelik (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd rather Canon focus on doing what it does well, which is the optical side of things.

as others have noted, there is plenty of third-party support from companies that specialize in designing mics for DSLR use; I am also in the Rode crowd but there are great offerings from AudioTechnica and Sennheiser as well.

these will work fine on any DSLR you have with the proper hotshoe mount (sorry Sony) but I strongly recommend if you are serious about audio recording that you set it up to record to a receiver with XLR input rather than having it go to camera and get chopped up along with your video files.


----------

